# Beast PC



## Titanborn-Axiom (Aug 8, 2018)

Looking to build and not need to upgrade for a while, is the Threadripper to much? Or would it be good for long-term use, tell me what you think..

https://pcpartpicker.com/list/nwrTzY


----------



## fraz (Aug 9, 2018)

Hi,

I was going to get a TR 1950 X but decided against it as some people have had problems with low latency recording.

Overall I would say the Intel 7820 X or 7900 X or 7920 X would be a better choice.

I have some AMD processors FX8350, Ryzen 1700 and am quite keen on them but Intel overall is best.

Currently there are good prices on the 7820 X and providing you don't need 40+ PCI-e CPU lanes you should be very happy with this.

Just some thoughts - Maybe someone here has 1950 X and can comment on real world use day to day with music apps.


----------



## Titanborn-Axiom (Aug 9, 2018)

fraz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was going to get a TR 1950 X but decided against it as some people have had problems with low latency recording.
> 
> ...



Thank you for your input, I will take note of it


----------

